# sprinker frogs, toad runner, prop frog



## handyandy (May 2, 2018)

So with the hype of many of these new prop lures like whopper ploppers which I'll admit I have two of the smaller ones and like them other than not being weedless. Now a lot of variations have come out in weedless frog forms like the lunker hunt prop frog, teckel sprinker frog, now booyah toadrunner. Lunker hunt also has the prop fish that looks cool. I've been debating on trying one of these weedless variety prop lures, but found many videos of people making homemade versions with swimbait tail. They work but don't seem to produce the reel plopping action noise of the whopper plopper or prop frog. See the video below for DIY versions a lot more videos on youtube as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIiXYU76Sr8

But down fall to these homemade ones are the swim bait tails are rather soft and don't make the commotion like I like about the whopper plopper. While browsing for whopper plopper tails to try and make my own I came by this handy little kit.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RIVER2SEA-FROG-KIT-WHOPPER-PLOPPER-TRAILER-TOPWATER-BASS-FISHING/263641006267?epid=1304751479&hash=item3d623a80bb:g:AyEAAOSwRyda41-6

Cheaper than most the prop frogs and I can make any of my current frog lures into a weedless whoppper plopper so to speek, not much more money than a DIY prop frog by them time you figure in the hardware cost, and swim bait cost for tails. Don't know if anyone else is a fan of the prop lures, but figured I'd share in case anyone else liked the prop lures.


----------



## LDUBS (May 2, 2018)

Holy moly, there is a whole world of fishing lures out there that I know next to nothing about. This is a long way from the propeller lures of the old days. 

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## handyandy (May 3, 2018)

Yeah companies are constantly coming out with new stuff some are good and catch fish, some just catch fisherman. I'm a fan of prop top water baits, love seeing bass blow up a frog, buzz bait, whopper plopper. The plopper trailer is appealing as I could still fish the frog like a frog in weeds and in open holes between pads hopefully the plopper might entice a big bucket mouth to blow it up. Idk maybe it's just another fisherman catcher, but I bought one awaiting it's arrival now top water outta be getting good in my area soon. We'll see I guess, I like buzz baits but they're not very weedless, and you can't give them a pause retrieve pause retrieve cadence like that whopper plopper or a frog which is sometimes the ticket.


----------

